# Looking for someone to fish Matagorda



## watsonlabman (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm in Matagorda till June working, staying @ Pelican Point. Pulled my boat (22' Champion CC) down here and wanting to do some fishing in the evenings when time changes and on Fridays (since I'm on a 4- 10 schedule). Looking for someone that knows the area and would like to fish/scout. Fuel, bait etc furnished by me. 


Or if any of you guides wants to do some scouting in the evenings I'm up for that as well, (you don't have to burn your fuel)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Did you find someone to fish with

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

